# Dorico 3.5 and BBCSO



## giwro (Jun 13, 2020)

Recently upgraded to Dorico 3.5, as well as took advantage of the sale on Spitfire BBCSO Core. Decided to give it a try and see how well it all works together…


I found a short organ piece that I thought would translate well to strings, and did the work to arrange it.
Went in and tweaked some of the velocities on some of the staccato notes
played a bit with the tempo curve in Play mode
Exported to stems, did some final volume tweaking in the DAW, added some reverb (Altiverb)
Some light compression and EQ in Sound Forge

I’m very impressed. This took about 4-5 hours total (and that was with me learning everything on the fly!)

To be able to get it so close in Dorico made the final tweaks in the DAW very quick and easy… I am so going to enjoy this. Congrats to the Dorico team as well as Spitfire… (this is my first Spitfire purchase, except for one tiny one on StaffPad) I am glad to have BBCSO Core to play around with, and its a neat tool to add to my arsenal!

(@christianhenson thanks for the good samples!)

Edit: upload was actin weird... here’s a link:http://www.evensongmusic.net/?page_id=3380


----------



## sebastiaandekwa (Oct 19, 2020)

Wow this is terrific! 
Could you do me a favor and provide the pre DAW sound, so we can compare? 

I am a dorico / note performer user, that wants better sound, but preferably without cubase / without losing his strong notation / midi connection (a bit like what staffpad seems to offer, but with a midi keyboard). So naturally very interested in the pre DAW sound.


----------



## giwro (Oct 19, 2020)

sebastiaandekwa said:


> Wow this is terrific!
> Could you do me a favor and provide the pre DAW sound, so we can compare?
> 
> I am a dorico / note performer user, that wants better sound, but preferably without cubase / without losing his strong notation / midi connection (a bit like what staffpad seems to offer, but with a midi keyboard). So naturally very interested in the pre DAW sound.


I’m not sure I still have the “pre” file... I’ll check.


----------

